# Looking for advise..



## Tulum2 (Dec 7, 2011)

I am a new member and new boat owner of a Pro-line 26 walk around with a Mercury 250 Efi outboard. I purchased the boat in Florida and plan to cruise to Key West. I live in the Caribbean coast of Mexico and need to get the boat from Key West to Cancun/ or Isla Muejeres. I have many questions:
1-Am I crazy to think the boat is big enough to cruise to Mexico.
2-I know I will need extra fuel.. Rhumline 400 miles/ probably 500miles 
actual.
3-Will need a captain...any suggestions
4-What would be the cost of the captain and where should I look for one.
5-I plan to go along.
6-Where do I get the best information about crossing the Yucatan channel
particularly regarding the currents and weather.
Any feed back would be greatly appreciated, in part or in whole.

Jmc


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Not familiar with the Gulf weather or water but an open power boat like that isn't suited for ocean crossings. Why not hop along the coast even though it would be a lot further distance? You will need at least 200 gallons of fuel, possibly 300 if you have to go slow due to weather. And what if the engine quits? 
Personally, I would trailer it.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

I agree with JRD. It's not that the boat isn't big enough, it's also the fact that it has an open deck and it's not made for that type of crossing. My understanding of the Gulf is that storms are frequent. You might find it hard to locate a reputable captain willing to cross that body of water in that type of boat.

Hopping around the coast as JRD suggested would certainly be a safer approach if you want to go by water.

Although I have no idea where to start other than a Google search, you might look into container ship transport, too. That mode of moving boats is not uncommon.

For weather, you might start here: Sailing Weather - Marine Weather Forecasts for Sailors and Adventurers - PassageWeather

Good luck.


----------



## wolfy (Dec 18, 2011)

*Open Water in a 26', single outboard......*

I agree with all the comments posted thus far...
The short period swells that you will encounter will make it a very uncomfortable ride, coupled with the single outboard, additional fuel required, lack of storage for the safety gear and provisions etc.
I would be a lot cheaper and safer to trailer the boat.
Best of luck....


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm a delivery skipper. On a boat like that you'll be way ahead in risk and money if you rent a truck and trailer to move the boat.


----------



## Yucatancruiser (Jan 31, 2012)

*Crossing from Key West to Isla mujeres*

I have done that exact crossing a few times. Once on a larger boat also with outboard engines and 2 other times on a motor yacht. The trouble you have is that a 26 ft boat usually does not hold the amount of gasoline that you need to do the 350 mile run. You can stop in Cabo San Antonio, Cuba, but the last 3 people i have spoken that stopped there, said there was no fuel, so it is not an option. You can try drums of gas, but is very dangerous and also the coast guard in the US will not like it if they stop you. Your best bet is to have the boat trailered to Panama City Fl, and put on Linea Peninsular on one of the weakly ships to Progreso. The shipping will cost you around 3,000 dollars, and you will have your trailer with you. But any ways the crossing is not that hard, the currents and waves are the worse once you clear the coast of Cuba and enter the actual Yucatan channel, and that is the last 90 miles. For weather on the area i recommend you look at Sailing Weather - Marine Weather Forecasts for Sailors and Adventurers - PassageWeather also for some more info on cruising the area, particularly on that boat, look at www.yucatancruising.com


----------

